# ID please! :D



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I know they are tilapia, but what kind? anyone know?

It looks like Louka and Zilli, but I am not sure, and they came from Ebola area! (west Africa) O-O"

all comments are welcome! 

thanks!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like a red belly tilapia to me...tilapia zilli is the latin name.






video of one...yours is quite young still.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*...*

NIce fish whatever it turns out to be.. And I'm sure it doesn't have Ebola


----------

